# Lovers Key



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A couple places you can go are: Big Carlos Pass. Park on the south side of the bridge at the dirt lot and pay the $1 to walk in. Follow the trail and go a ways down the beach and fish along there. Beach at Lovers. Walk the beach and fish along the way. Rent a kayak at the stand across the street from the park. Paddle across the channel and get on top to the flats and fish. The channel is heavily used and no smart fish is there and not many boats can zip over the flats beyond the channel. The back side (east side) of the bay against the mangroves hold fish. I would fish the little islands on the flats. Wading in the bay can get sticky right from shore so you need to get out in the bay.


----------



## Tjthompson (Aug 30, 2012)

DuckNut! Best place in my opinion is walking out to Dog Beach, past all the dogs and just fish the far west end of what is Dog Beach (a big sand bar). That is the start of a no-motor-zone (looking North from Dog Beach) and you should get into some fish. We've done good on Trout right there and on the falling tide the snook just stack up anywhere there is a drop off and good current! Otherwise you could fish the East side of the bridge and wade in the mud/grass. You'll find fish there too just bring your booties. That is just the easiest and less muddy of the options at New Pass. Other wise Big Carlos is mostly beach fishing. Have fun. PM me if you have any questions. If you have a canoe, That whole east wall of the NMZ (also called Black Island) holds snook. Peace.


----------



## Tjthompson (Aug 30, 2012)

i mean, Swampskiff!!


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks Ducknut.  I had a couple of hours to kill while i was in town today so I drove down there.  I'd like to get my friend into a regular boat and see how he reacts before putting him in a yak.  So I'll walk the beach and wade a bit first.

GheenoeArmy, now why would you want to confuse Ducknut with my ugly mug?!!  ;D
I was looking a dog beach today and thought it might be a good bet, I'm thinking that might be a good start.

Swamp


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GA - forgot about that spot. But if he pays the buck he might get some nice "skimpy scenery" to straighten his rod!


----------

